# Phython ?



## Nohh (25. September 2005)

Hallo Liebe User,
nach den Herbstferien fange ich an mit dem Programm "Phython" in der Schule zu arbeiten, kann mir einer sagen was dieses Programm alles kann und wo ich es Downloaden könnte?
Mich würde aber gerne Interessieren wo man dieses Programm überall einsetzen kann und ob es sich lohnt damit zu porgrammieren.

Ich danke für jede Antwort!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pascal


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (26. September 2005)

Python ist eine Scriptsprache, die man unter Anderem auch zur Web-Programmierung verwenden kann (ähnlich wie Perl)

Verwende mal   der findet da Millionen von Seiten 

z.B. diese: 
http://www.python.de (deutsche Python-Seite)
http://www.python.org (englische Seite mit Downloadmöglichkeit)


Dunsti


----------

